# Baseball Bat with Nails or Spikes?



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I am 98% certain I saw a thread about making a spike bat on this forum....but two days of looking and I cannot find it.

As I recall, the solution I most liked was to use some kind of rubber tubing painted to look like metal, What I cannot remember is whether / what to put inside the tubing to make it somewhat stiff.

Maybe using small diameter tubing is sufficient, but I'm not sure.
Maybe sandwiching different diameter tubes? But it will still look hollow up close - like giant syringe needles.

Has anyone actually made a spike bat with safe nails in it? I liked the tubing idea because the nails would be safe and also would not break like foam would.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you could try making a mold of large nails you like with some dollar store clay/putty,then fill the mold with hot glue.

some paints might eat the glue, but it's cheap & kid safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't find that thread, either, but I'm wondering if road utility locators would be something that would work for this project. They're rubber and flexible:

http://www.ahp1.com/utility1.php


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Can't find that thread, either, but I'm wondering if road utility locators would be something that would work for this project. They're rubber and flexible:
> 
> http://www.ahp1.com/utility1.php


Thanks Roxy!
I suppose it's possible it was on another forum (gasp!) but it really is unlikely as this is really the only national forum I visit. I never heard of the road utility locators before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anything I've seen made with spikes here involved carving foam, which would be fine for a display prop. If it's going to see some use, a flexible material would be the better choice.

This tutorial for a cosplay spiked club starts with a plastic bat and uses cone foam wrapped with double-sided tape and artificial leather for the spikes:

http://www.miccostumes.com/blog/diy...-samas-spiked-club-cosplay-prop/#.VTk2LYlFBoI


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fill some drinking straws with caulk, let set, remove from straws and cut to size (slanted cuts). Paint and you have your self some safe nails to glue to your bat. 
Cheers,
ET


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well that's cool. 
Thanks elputas69!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

elputas69 said:


> Fill some drinking straws with caulk, let set, remove from straws and cut to size (slanted cuts). Paint and you have your self some safe nails to glue to your bat.
> Cheers,
> ET


that's a cool idea for a mold, any idea how long the caulk will take to dry in the straw tube?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

There is some pretty nicely sized bats at the dollar store and walmart, they just need a nice woodgrain paint job and some of those caulking nails.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.


----------

